# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Graphic video of teen being restrained, shocked played in court

## zabster151



----------


## Far from massive

Hopefully there will be a lot more payback than the multimillion dollar award that is sure to follow. Personally if I had knowlege of the locations of the principals in this case I would be facing some serious jail time. How the fvck the tapes have been kept sealed for 10 years is a sad reflection on our justice system, but major applause goes out to the judge who has seen fit to allow its disclosure to the public.

----------


## NEMESIS RR

I'm wondering what good this "treatment" they are going to say was accomplished.

----------


## spywizard

medical administration for phscological issues... I guess we should mainstream him till he shoots a bunch of kids.. 

but shock treatment for punishment for non compliance?? 

I'm thinking no..

----------


## spywizard

why is fox news the only one that is posting/reporting this?? 

and why was the child initially institutionalized there.. ??

----------


## wmaousley

> why is fox news the only one that is posting/reporting this?? 
> 
> and why was the child initially institutionalized there.. ??


The news report said he was aggressive and was sent there for therapy. This kid is sure to be a millionaire..........

----------


## lovbyts

WTF they still do shock therapy/treatment? I though that went out LONG time ago because it's torture. 

I think besides a nice big settlement each and every one of the people administering the shock treatment needs to go through the same as he went though.

----------


## ironbeck

That punk as s should of not acted so disrespectfully that his mom had to put him in a place like that.....I think more kids theses days should undergo shock therapy.

----------


## Gaspari1255

Thank god the teen wasn't black

----------


## Bryan2

the moms interview seems scripted like she went over it a bunch of times with her attorney.

not condoning anything because obviously its pretty messed up. Just something I noticed is all....

----------


## Far from massive

I read a little more about it and damn were the morons running the institution unprepared. They asked them if they routinely shock patients as a disiplinary measure to which the responded something along the lines of only in the most severe cases and only when all other methods have failed. So after the interview they suppenoed the records and found out that they had something like 250 people and around 180 of them had recieved multiple shocks....

By the way the kid who is being shown in the tape being shocked dozens of times over a whole day only refused to take off his jacket saying he was cold....clearly a violent criminal with behaviour befitting this kind of torture.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Parents almost never pay for their kids to be in this program or ones like it ~ its a fortune!
The school district pays for it like 90% of time or medical insurance and because its soooo much money they only agree to it as a last resort for seriously emotional/mentally disturbed kids that are a threat to others classmates in public schools

Our foster teen is in a program like the Jude program here in NH and I have been working to mainstream him for a year cuz he no longer is a danger to other class mates, this last quarter he started 1 class in public school and got a B, but the has also been involved with 2 major police investigations and got several in house suspensions so they are hesitantly enrolling him FT in public school next year in 11 grade.

Working in residential treatment and with these kids at home I know its never just "i wanna keep my coat on, these kids are disturbed, dangerous, aggressive, manipulative and they escalate fast and threw out the day.
No shocking them isnt ok nor any form of violence
And most facilities are now restraint free (my kids isnt)
but i know firsthand how bad things get when everything else you tried isnt working and when you know what that persons capable of and they know they are a minor and they think they are god cuz no one can touch them as they run at you with a knife or attack you and brake your hip (both real life things that have happened in the program Tiger worked in to coworker)

the video was hard to watch and the fact that staff laughed tells me that this kids been torturing staff for a while and on a daily basis and they no longer see him as a person, justa thing making every day hell for them
Looking from the outside in ~yea that was horrible
being in situation and environment like that ~ the kid is prob a psychopath that has burnt out his entire staff to the point of them not seeing his humanity anymore and let me tell you people that do this job dont do it for the money (there is none) they do cuz they care and have almost a never ending well of hope and resiliency for a kid to burn through several staffs ability to care or even have concern for him as a kid ~ its pretty major.
think about it for 1 moment :he was shocked throughout the day...meaning after 1 shock he still made deliberate choices knowing he would get more shocks...most people would comply with rules to avoid a shock repeat, does this sound like a kid that isnt dangerous or is safe ~ nope 
It sounds like a kid that should be in juvey to me cuz he is beyond the staffs level of treatment, most likely admin didnt wanna loose the client or the cash he brought the facility so admin yells at staff to deal with it as they down play his behaviors so he wont get transferred to a facility more appropriate
Just my .o2

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Parents almost never pay for their kids to be in this program or ones like it ~ it’s a fortune!
> The school district pays for it like 90% of time or medical insurance and because its soooo much money they only agree to it as a last resort for seriously emotional/mentally disturbed kids that are a threat to others classmates in public schools
> 
> Our foster teen is in a program like the Jude program here in NH and I have been working to mainstream him for a year cuz he no longer is a danger to other class mates, this last quarter he started 1 class in public school and got a B, but the has also been involved with 2 major police investigations and got several in house suspensions so they are hesitantly enrolling him FT in public school next year in 11 grade.
> 
> Working in residential treatment and with these kids at home I know it’s never just "i wanna keep my coat on”, these kids are disturbed, dangerous, aggressive, manipulative and they escalate fast and threw out the day.
> No shocking them isn’t ok …nor any form of violence
> And most facilities are now restraint free (my kids isn’t)
> but i know firsthand how bad things get when everything else you tried isn’t working and when you know what that persons capable of and they know they are a minor and they think they are god cuz no one can touch them as they run at you with a knife or attack you and brake your hip (both real life things that have happened in the program Tiger worked in to coworker)
> ...


edit: also wanted to add that a teen in a program like this also sent tiger to the hospital after attacking him (for his shoulder), he posted about it about a year ago
dangerious criminasl dont just materialize as grown men, they are kids at some point

----------

